# 2021 East Cape Vantage Build Thread



## gunandrally (Mar 1, 2021)

cant wait to see the pics


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Nice


----------



## RollTide1000 (Jul 27, 2020)

Pretty sure I am the Vantage right in front of you. Exciting times!


----------



## JSFalcon (Oct 7, 2021)

RollTide1000 said:


> Pretty sure I am the Vantage right in front of you. Exciting times!


 Nice! Judging by your username, do you happen to be in Alabama also?


----------



## Skram (Feb 8, 2019)

Congrats. Looking forward to seeing how it turns out. I’m sure I’ll pass you on the water around here


----------



## RollTide1000 (Jul 27, 2020)

JSFalcon said:


> Nice! Judging by your username, do you happen to be in Alabama also?


Haha no, I‘m south of the south down here in yankee land in St. Pete. Really excited to see your build progress! Feel you on the long wait too, but it’s worth it.


----------



## formerWAflyfisher (Sep 5, 2008)

Love the Vantage, but curious why you chose the Vantage over the Evo?


----------



## mbhale (Feb 13, 2019)

Re boat cover - I would recommend springing for a custom cover. I have one for my Vantage. If you have a front casting platform I was told (by the manufacturers) that the stock covers won't fit right. I used a guy near Bradenton that did a great job for a reasonable price, but looks like you aren't near that area.


----------



## Redtail (May 25, 2021)

Congrads on being next up! Curious, how long was your wait from the time you placed your deposit? Build time about two months?


----------



## JSFalcon (Oct 7, 2021)

formerWAflyfisher said:


> Love the Vantage, but curious why you chose the Vantage over the Evo?


I seriously considered the Evo, but I wanted the extra length/stability of the Vantage. The Evo is an excellent platform, but a bit on the short side for my current needs.


----------



## JSFalcon (Oct 7, 2021)

Redtail said:


> Congrads on being next up! Curious, how long was your wait from the time you placed your deposit? Build time about two months?


It depends on the model your buying/how many of those are in line in front of you. I put in my deposit on 1/28/2021, and last I heard from Kevin it should be done in December. I would add some wiggle room into the lead times Kevin gives you when you put in your deposit as my expected delivery has been pushed back a couple times. My original quoted lead time was 8 months. They moved into a new shop this summer so that delayed them some, and I assume some COVID related delays. Pack your patience, because you're definitely going to need it. Should all be worth it in the end though!


----------



## JSFalcon (Oct 7, 2021)

Redtail said:


> Congrads on being next up! Curious, how long was your wait from the time you placed your deposit? Build time about two months?


Actual build time is about 6-8 weeks from what Kevin told me.


----------



## Redtail (May 25, 2021)

JSFalcon said:


> Actual build time is about 6-8 weeks from what Kevin told me.


Thanks, your next two months will drag by but the excitement will build! Keep us posted with progress photo's.


----------



## C_Wheeler (Jan 14, 2014)

What is your expected top end with the 90? Also as said above if the boat is going to be outside go ahead and spring for a custom cover. They make it so much easier, and you don't have to worry about rain water pooling on them and the cover tearing from the weight or wind blowing it off.


----------



## JSFalcon (Oct 7, 2021)

C_Wheeler said:


> What is your expected top end with the 90? Also as said above if the boat is going to be outside go ahead and spring for a custom cover. They make it so much easier, and you don't have to worry about rain water pooling on them and the cover tearing from the weight or wind blowing it off.


Maybe 40 mph with an extremely light load, probably more mid-30's with a heavy fishing load. Cruise should be about 30 mph. Wasn't really after speed on this build.

Thanks for the advice about the cover, anything particular like material I should be looking for in a custom cover manufacturer?


----------



## Brandon Brown (Jun 17, 2020)

i just picked my vantage up about a month ago and love it!


----------



## C_Wheeler (Jan 14, 2014)

JSFalcon said:


> Maybe 40 mph with an extremely light load, probably more mid-30's with a heavy fishing load. Cruise should be about 30 mph. Wasn't really after speed on this build.
> 
> Thanks for the advice about the cover, anything particular like material I should be looking for in a custom cover manufacturer?


Definitely a "sunbrella" type fabric that wont fade and deteriorate in the sun.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Congrats! Love to see some build pictures as you get them. The Vantage is a sweet ride. Seems like a really versatile boat.


----------



## Tripletail (Apr 8, 2021)

Can't wait to see this in the bay! Always loved these, and it's probably the best all arounder for our area. Mobile bay and the sound can make a grown man cry on a bad day, I've seen regulators and contenders turn around too many times haha


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

Mine is next for rigging. I am told next week. Paid my deposit last July so I'm a little more than eager. It was a crazy year and Kevin has done his best given the delays. 

I should pick mine up in the next two week.

I'm running the 115 ProXS and going all raptor coated on accessories. Pics coming soon. Hopefully. 🤞🤞


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2012)

can’t wait to the see the build pics. VHP or regular hull?


----------



## JSFalcon (Oct 7, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> can’t wait to the see the build pics. VHP or regular hull?


Regular hull


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2012)

JSFalcon said:


> Regular hull


sweet! I have a regular hull too. Super versatile skiff.


----------



## JSFalcon (Oct 7, 2021)

Renegade said:


> Mine is next for rigging. I am told next week. Paid my deposit last July so I'm a little more than eager. It was a crazy year and Kevin has done his best given the delays.
> 
> I should pick mine up in the next two week.
> 
> ...


Any updated pictures yet? Excited to see this one


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

Last week


----------



## JSFalcon (Oct 7, 2021)

Renegade said:


> Last week
> 
> View attachment 186152
> 
> ...


Coming along! What color deck is that?


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

Bonefish Grey.

Kingston Grey hull and console


----------



## RollTide1000 (Jul 27, 2020)

Renegade said:


> Bonefish Grey.
> 
> Kingston Grey hull and console


I can see my build in the background!

Are you using a jack plate w/ the 115, which one?


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

Yessir. Bob's.


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

RollTide1000 said:


> I can see my build in the background!
> 
> Are you using a jack plate w/ the 115, which one?


I was at East Cape yesterday. Things are moving. I counted 27 guys working hard. There were boats in all stations and locations. Things looked organized and all of the guys I talked to were in good spirits. They were clear that things are difficult due to product availability issues. 

So, in light of that, I am NOT using a Bob's. I am using an Atlas because there are no Bob's. This is a great time to remain flexible. 

My boat looks great. These guys are pushing hard to get these boats built quickly, but without compromise. My skiff is one seriously sexy beast.


----------



## Naturecoastfly (Mar 26, 2019)

Following! In June Kevin told me Lead times were about 10 months out so I’m sad to see it will likely be longer but it will be worth the wait no doubt.
Congrats on the build!


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

Naturecoastfly said:


> Following! In June Kevin told me Lead times were about 10 months out so I’m sad to see it will likely be longer but it will be worth the wait no doubt.
> Congrats on the build!


Don’t use our builds as an example.

I believe we got the worst of it when coupled with the delays from the move.
In talking to Kevin on Tuesday it seems like their new space will make it easier for them to get the builds done more efficiently and faster. He’s catching up. He’s got a few changes in the works to get him back on track.


----------



## JSFalcon (Oct 7, 2021)

Renegade said:


> Don’t use our builds as an example.
> 
> I believe we got the worst of it when coupled with the delays from the move.
> In talking to Kevin on Tuesday it seems like their new space will make it easier for them to get the builds done more efficiently and faster. He’s catching up. He’s got a few changes in the works to get him back on track.


Second this about not using out builds as an example, Renegade and I just picked the worst time in history to build a custom boat. Kevin texted me Tuesday, and said goal is to have my Vantage in the mold by end of this week. So pictures should be coming soon!


----------



## RollTide1000 (Jul 27, 2020)

Not to turn this into an East Cape love fest (Kevin you suck!), but I believe East Cape did a good job placing opportunistic, large engine buys one to two QTRs ago. I think thats helping their recovery timeline.


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

RollTide1000 said:


> Not to turn this into an East Cape love fest (Kevin you suck!), but I believe East Cape did a good job placing opportunistic, large engine buys one to two QTRs ago. I think thats helping their recovery timeline.



There are piles of them behind my boat in those images


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

I have fished a ton off of my friends vantage and it is a great skiff imo. East cape seems to run a more efficient shop than others I have visited, although I have just visited a few others.


----------



## 76mako23 (Jul 17, 2021)

Looking real good! Congrats on the new ride and enjoy the process!


----------



## JSFalcon (Oct 7, 2021)

Anyone store their Vantage in a garage? Trying to get an idea if it will fit in my two-car garage.


----------



## vantagefish (Jul 16, 2014)

JSFalcon said:


> Anyone store their Vantage in a garage? Trying to get an idea if it will fit in my two-car garage.


Yes, I do. My garage is only 18’ deep so I have to put it in at an angle. I can’t fit a car in there with it obviously but I’m cool with that


----------



## JSFalcon (Oct 7, 2021)

vantagefish said:


> Yes, I do. My garage is only 18’ deep so I have to put it in at an angle. I can’t fit a car in there with it obviously but I’m cool with that


Awesome, mine is about 19'8" deep so I'm hoping I can back it straight in without having to angle. But I park my truck outside, so it's not the end of the world if I have to.


----------



## JSFalcon (Oct 7, 2021)

Gel coat is down! I'll post a picture when it's popped from the mold. 

Anyone have any thoughts/advice on adding a redundant bilge pump?


----------



## vantagefish (Jul 16, 2014)

JSFalcon said:


> Awesome, mine is about 19'8" deep so I'm hoping I can back it straight in without having to angle. But I park my truck outside, so it's not the end of the world if I have to.


With a removable tongue you’ll need 20’ depth; that’s with your trim tabs tucked all the way down. Having said that, if your posterior wall is drywall you would finish in cutouts for the tabs in order to get the extra few inches. It’s possible but it’ll be very tight


----------



## JSFalcon (Oct 7, 2021)

vantagefish said:


> With a removable tongue you’ll need 20’ depth; that’s with your trim tabs tucked all the way down. Having said that, if your posterior wall is drywall you would finish in cutouts for the tabs in order to get the extra few inches. It’s possible but it’ll be very tight


I'm afraid my power-pole blade will stick out further than the trim tabs, so I may just have to live with storing it at an angle in the Garage.


----------



## vantagefish (Jul 16, 2014)

JSFalcon said:


> I'm afraid my power-pole blade will stick out further than the trim tabs, so I may just have to live with storing it at an angle in the Garage.


Oh I didn’t even consider that. At an angle it is!


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

@Renegade, fantastic looking Vantage. Love the color scheme too. My EVOx is the same and my old Vantage was all Bonefish. You'll see a subtle difference in the colors. It's just enough contrast to catch the eye but not stick out. The Vantage is a dead sexy looking boat and an excellent all around boat. There are plenty days I miss mine.


----------



## Rdfish1 (May 7, 2021)

wow, what a build. Sounds terrific. One question, why just put seadek reel pads instead of full seadek? The pads always look odd to me whereas the full section protects the reels and looks great. 



JSFalcon said:


> After many years of perusing the build threads on this website, the time has come for me to contribute. I'm currently next into the mold for a 2021 East Cape Vantage. It seems like I've been waiting forever, and the time is finally here. I'll do my best to post details/pictures as the build progresses, and Kevin sends me updates. I fish the Mobile Bay, Mississippi Sound, and Orange Beach areas. I will also do my best to provide an honest review of the experience, while making sure to not have my East Cape fanboy blinders on while doing so.
> 
> 
> 2021 East Cape Vantage
> ...


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Rdfish1 said:


> wow, what a build. Sounds terrific. One question, why just put seadek reel pads instead of full seadek? The pads always look odd to me whereas the full section protects the reels and looks great.


Personal preference. I had the full under gunnel SeaDek on my old Vantage and have reel pads on my EVOx. I prefer the look of the reel pads.


----------



## Rdfish1 (May 7, 2021)

Did either of you guys go with awlgrip on the non skid?


----------



## RollTide1000 (Jul 27, 2020)

I did not, but did do clear awlgrip inside. Should be able to pick up next week!


----------



## Rdfish1 (May 7, 2021)

Looks great. Spent the day in my vantage today. Windy as hell but boat handles great


----------



## JSFalcon (Oct 7, 2021)

Rdfish1 said:


> wow, what a build. Sounds terrific. One question, why just put seadek reel pads instead of full seadek? The pads always look odd to me whereas the full section protects the reels and looks great.


I prefer the look of reel pads and fiberglass is easier to clean in my opinion. So I wanted to minimize seadek use on the boat. I may change my mind between now and then but that’s the plan for now.


----------



## RollTide1000 (Jul 27, 2020)

All broke in!


----------



## Tripletail (Apr 8, 2021)

Purdy for sure


----------



## Naturecoastfly (Mar 26, 2019)

As we say in North FL… “Dayummm”


----------



## Naturecoastfly (Mar 26, 2019)

Plz keep us posted on what you are getting out of that boat as you continue to break it in.
Curious about cruising vs top speed rpm and mph? Also what prop?


----------



## JSFalcon (Oct 7, 2021)

RollTide1000 said:


> View attachment 187542
> 
> All broke in!


Now that's clean!!


----------



## JSFalcon (Oct 7, 2021)

About ready to be popped out of the mold!


----------



## JSFalcon (Oct 7, 2021)

Does anyone have any experience/recommendations with shipping a boat? The drive to the East Cape shop is looking longer and longer, plus work is getting busier...


----------



## Redtail (May 25, 2021)

Never shipped a boat so no personal experience, however we have a member who does it and get's good reviews. Believe his name is Doug, try a search for boat shipping.


----------



## JSFalcon (Oct 7, 2021)

Getting closer!!


----------



## JSFalcon (Oct 7, 2021)

Don’t think I‘ve forgotten about y’all. the hull has been sitting on a cart since Thanksgiving week and still hasn’t gone into assembly/rigging. I’ll post some more pictures whenever that finally happens.


----------



## Redtail (May 25, 2021)

Sad, it's like your being teased. Has Kevin given you a timeframe for completion?


----------



## JSFalcon (Oct 7, 2021)

Redtail said:


> Sad, it's like your being teased. Has Kevin given you a timeframe for completion?


PM sent


----------



## jimmythehook (Jan 6, 2022)

JSFalcon said:


> After many years of perusing the build threads on this website, the time has come for me to contribute. I'm currently next into the mold for a 2021 East Cape Vantage. It seems like I've been waiting forever, and the time is finally here. I'll do my best to post details/pictures as the build progresses, and Kevin sends me updates. I fish the Mobile Bay, Mississippi Sound, and Orange Beach areas. I will also do my best to provide an honest review of the experience, while making sure to not have my East Cape fanboy blinders on while doing so.
> 
> 
> 2021 East Cape Vantage
> ...


TTop


JSFalcon said:


> After many years of perusing the build threads on this website, the time has come for me to contribute. I'm currently next into the mold for a 2021 East Cape Vantage. It seems like I've been waiting forever, and the time is finally here. I'll do my best to post details/pictures as the build progresses, and Kevin sends me updates. I fish the Mobile Bay, Mississippi Sound, and Orange Beach areas. I will also do my best to provide an honest review of the experience, while making sure to not have my East Cape fanboy blinders on while doing so.
> 
> 
> 2021 East Cape Vantage
> ...


TTop Covers can make you a custom cover, they'll walk you through the measurements needed over the phone. Would reccomend. ttopcovers.com


----------



## JSFalcon (Oct 7, 2021)

Going into rigging soon


----------



## Naturecoastfly (Mar 26, 2019)

What’s the hold up now?


----------



## JSFalcon (Oct 7, 2021)

JSFalcon said:


> Going into rigging soon


@dweave3 looks like yours might be the evo to the right of mine in that last picture?


----------



## Ctl94 (Aug 25, 2020)

Sounds like a sweet build! Excited to see pics


----------



## dweave3 (Aug 24, 2011)

JSFalcon said:


> @dweave3 looks like yours might be the evo to the right of mine in that last picture?


I think it is, thanks! You are going to love that vantage!


----------



## JSFalcon (Oct 7, 2021)

After reviewing everything before it goes into rigging with Adam the Director of Operations at East Cape, I made a couple changes to my build. He had some excellent suggestions of things I didn't consider:

1. Upgrade cranking battery to a Odyssey PC 1500T
2. Remove cup holder/rod holder from center console. Use welded rod holder on side of console for umbrella. (Less torque this way)
3. Delete gunnel cup holders, they are 4 inches deep and can cause issues with under gunnel rod storage
4. Add standard cup holder to center console. 
5. Switch from an Armstrong swim ladder to a retractable Garelick sport dive ladder. 
6. Upgrading from Atlas Micro Jackplate to the bigger Atlas Hydraulic Jackplate. 
7. Having a second XL casting platform fabricated, this one will be 36" tall for solo sightfishing.


----------



## dweave3 (Aug 24, 2011)

Awesome, Great that Adam is back! Super sharp when it comes to construction and layouts. Always super responsive as well!


----------



## JSFalcon (Oct 7, 2021)

dweave3 said:


> Awesome, Great that Adam is back! Super sharp when it comes to construction and layouts. Always super responsive as well!


Definitely! I've been very impressed in my dealings with him so far.


----------



## sofloguy (Jul 11, 2021)

JSFalcon said:


> Definitely! I've been very impressed in my dealings with him so far.


I noticed a video as of late that Adam narrated. I'm used to seeing Kevin narrating them. Is Kevin still with the company or just out for a bit?


----------



## dweave3 (Aug 24, 2011)

sofloguy said:


> I noticed a video as of late that Adam narrated. I'm used to seeing Kevin narrating them. Is Kevin still with the company or just out for a bit?


Kevin is the owner and isn’t going anywhere. Just letting Adam do some videos, he’s director of operations.


----------



## JSFalcon (Oct 7, 2021)

Boat is headed into rigging today, should have some pictures for you guys next week!


----------



## Troutale87 (Jan 17, 2012)

Can’t wait to see more! Love it


----------



## JSFalcon (Oct 7, 2021)

I can't begin to tell y'all how good Adam at East Cape is to work with, I realized this weekend that I didn't have a recirculating pump spec-ed out on my build sheet, and asked to add it super last minute. They are starting to punch holes in the boat for rigging today, so it's definitely a little late on my part to ask for a change like that. Within the span of two hours from a phone call this morning Adam has the recirc pump sourced, ordered, and arriving tomorrow. As a customer you're going to forget things on a custom boat build, but it's great to work with a company that understands that and is willing to be flexible!!


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

JSFalcon said:


> I can't begin to tell y'all how good Adam at East Cape is to work with, I realized this weekend that I didn't have a recirculating pump spec-ed out on my build sheet, and asked to add it super last minute. They are starting to punch holes in the boat for rigging today, so it's definitely a little late on my part to ask for a change like that. Within the span of two hours from a phone call this morning Adam has the recirc pump sourced, ordered, and arriving tomorrow. As a customer you're going to forget things on a custom boat build, but it's great to work with a company that understands that and is willing to be flexible!!


Make sure you do an on board charger. That is my biggest single regret.


----------



## JSFalcon (Oct 7, 2021)

Renegade said:


> Make sure you do an on board charger. That is my biggest single regret.


already on my build sheet, I didn’t have it on my old boat and grew to hate having to hookup a trickle charger every time I needed to charge it.


----------



## JSFalcon (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Naturecoastfly (Mar 26, 2019)

Heeeeck yeah!
You down there today or pics from Kevin?


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

You are going to love that boat


----------



## JSFalcon (Oct 7, 2021)

Naturecoastfly said:


> Heeeeck yeah!
> You down there today or pics from Kevin?


pics from Adam


----------



## Naturecoastfly (Mar 26, 2019)

Was down today they got the place running like a well oiled machine


----------



## JSFalcon (Oct 7, 2021)

@Naturecoastfly was at East Cape headquarters yesterday and snagged some additional covert pictures for me


----------



## JSFalcon (Oct 7, 2021)

Cap is on!


----------



## Naturecoastfly (Mar 26, 2019)

Lookin good


----------



## RollTide1000 (Jul 27, 2020)

Nice!!


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

I’ll be there Friday would love to see that blue in person I’m torn between a blue vs gray hull.


----------



## JSFalcon (Oct 7, 2021)

rovster said:


> I’ll be there Friday would love to see that blue in person I’m torn between a blue vs gray hull.


It’ll be there, just ask to see the vantage build for Stanford. I’m sure they will show it to you. The color is “Yacht Blue” by Behr


----------



## Kingfisher67 (Jan 11, 2016)

I’ll be there this Friday doing my final review for our EVO, can’t wait to finally get mine going! That Yacht Blue is fire.


----------



## JSFalcon (Oct 7, 2021)

Kingfisher67 said:


> I’ll be there this Friday doing my final review for our EVO, can’t wait to finally get mine going! That Yacht Blue is fire.


Nice!! Nothing like nearing the finish line after the wait for it!!


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Me too! V or X? I'm getting a V. Those Evos are flying off the shelf lol....


Kingfisher67 said:


> I’ll be there this Friday doing my final review for our EVO, can’t wait to finally get mine going! That Yacht Blue is fire.


----------



## Kingfisher67 (Jan 11, 2016)

rovster said:


> Me too! V or X? I'm getting a V. Those Evos are flying off the shelf lol....


 EVO V. We put down our deposit last May...about to get real!


----------



## JSFalcon (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Mac 763 (11 mo ago)

Getting there, very nice! Are you adding a Power Pole (Blade or Pro Series 2)?


----------



## JSFalcon (Oct 7, 2021)

Mac 763 said:


> Getting there, very nice! Are you adding a Power Pole (Blade or Pro Series 2)?


Thanks! Power Pole Blade 8'


----------



## Mac 763 (11 mo ago)

JSFalcon said:


> Thanks! Power Pole Blade 8'


Hey JS,

I am in the process of buying a Vantage with a PP Micro and I am going to replace it with a Pro Series 2. Wanted to see how your hoses are routed, through the transom or over the transom. I appreciate your help and time.
Mac


----------



## Naturecoastfly (Mar 26, 2019)

Man that blue just keeps looking better and better as the boat comes together.


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Yeah I'm digging that blue. Saw in person was very similar to the blue I had in mind. Damn the hardest part of this whole process if settling on a color, LOL! Looks super sharp!


----------



## Naturecoastfly (Mar 26, 2019)

Agreed!!! 


rovster said:


> Yeah I'm digging that blue. Saw in person was very similar to the blue I had in mind. Damn the hardest part of this whole process if settling on a color, LOL! Looks super sharp!


----------



## JSFalcon (Oct 7, 2021)

Almost done!!


----------



## dweave3 (Aug 24, 2011)

One fine skiff!!! Awesome man.


----------



## Naturecoastfly (Mar 26, 2019)

Don’t leave us hanging after you pick it up. Keep us posted on the final product and performance on the water. Also , what you would have done differently if you could start the build over again (if anything).


----------



## JSFalcon (Oct 7, 2021)

Naturecoastfly said:


> Don’t leave us hanging after you pick it up. Keep us posted on the final product and performance on the water. Also , what you would have done differently if you could start the build over again (if anything).


One thing I regret already is not specifying which decal I wanted. I was expecting the one that says “East Cape Vantage” I’ve never even seen that decal they put on mine lol


----------



## JSFalcon (Oct 7, 2021)

This is from the shakedown run today, glass flat and freshwater. So it’ll probably be around 40 mph at WOT.


----------



## vantagefish (Jul 16, 2014)

JSFalcon said:


> One thing I regret already is not specifying which decal I wanted. I was expecting the one that says “East Cape Vantage” I’ve never even seen that decal they put on mine lol


No need to regret that. Just let them know what decal you want and I’m sure that’s what will be on it when you pick up the boat.


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

I think they are changing the way they logo their boats. Company name on outside of hull, model on forward bulkhead. In line with most other manufacturers.

Makes sense to be sure the company/manufacturer is clearly visible.


----------



## JSFalcon (Oct 7, 2021)

@MRichardson is correct. I talked with Kevin, and they are matching the trailer and decal on the outside of the hull with model on forward bulkhead on all skiffs going forward. Guess mine is the first one of the 2022's to do that. He did give me the option to see it in person, and change it if I want though! Kinda leaning that way, I'm partial to the O.G. decals for some reason.


----------



## JSFalcon (Oct 7, 2021)

Not the best quality picture, but here it is minus a couple small things (rear trolling motor puck, etc). Plan is to pick her up this Friday!


----------



## JSFalcon (Oct 7, 2021)

JSFalcon said:


> Not the best quality picture, but here it is minus a couple small things (rear trolling motor puck, etc). Plan is to pick her up this Friday!


@dweave3 that your Evo right behind it?


----------



## Naturecoastfly (Mar 26, 2019)

Looks like the David Mangum platform setup on the bow.


----------



## Kingfisher67 (Jan 11, 2016)

Naturecoastfly said:


> Looks like the David Mangum platform setup on the bow.


 mmm sorta…this is what you’re talking about..


----------



## JSFalcon (Oct 7, 2021)

Didn’t base it off anything of his. It’s for sightfishing with two people, while on the trolling motor. Should work great for my Louisiana trips. They are adjustable to either position on the bow for versatility. I will probably have Blue Point build me a platform kinda similar to that at some point though for tarpon season.


----------



## dweave3 (Aug 24, 2011)

JSFalcon said:


> @dweave3 that your Evo right behind it?


yes sir! Looks to be it. Think I’m about a week behind ya! Congrats!


----------



## JSFalcon (Oct 7, 2021)

All done boys, time to put some hours on it!!


----------



## Mac 763 (11 mo ago)

Congratulations!


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Looks amazing? Damn I love that color stop putting ideas in my head!!!


----------



## blpthree (Aug 19, 2021)

Congrats man! Looks so damn good.


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

Congrats! She is a beauty!

Anything you wish you had done differently?


----------



## JSFalcon (Oct 7, 2021)

Was able to get the boat out Sunday afternoon when I back into town.


Renegade said:


> Congrats! She is a beauty!
> 
> Anything you wish you had done differently?


1. Trim Tab Switch, should’ve splurged and got the LED indicator. Boat is very tab sensitive, and being able to have a visual indicator where the tabs are would be nice. That’ll be upgrade number one at some point.

2. It’s not a big deal to me, because I had my navigation chip put in at East Cape. But if any of you want the ability to change out chips, don’t go with the Simrad Go series. It loads chips from the back, and it would be a pain to get one loaded. If you’re a big electronics guy, go with the NSS evo series.

3. Mag wheels, no added functionality but I saw the ones on your trailer and they are sick lol.

Side note: I’m very happy I didn’t consider doing any electrical rigging myself (trolling motor, on-board charger, speakers, etc) because I have all my rigging in the console. I can’t over-state how tight the console is. My neck and back hurt just thinking about rigging that.


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

JSFalcon said:


> Was able to get the boat out Sunday afternoon when I back into town.
> 
> 
> 1. Trim Tab Switch, should’ve splurged and got the LED indicator. Boat is very tab sensitive, and being able to have a visual indicator where the tabs are would be nice. That’ll be upgrade number one at some point.
> ...


I feel that! It was foolish of me to skip the charger.

I echoed you on the tab indicator at first, but honestly, in a few more trips, you'll have it dialed and you won't need it anyhow.

Also, those mags do look good, don't they? 😂 

Congrats man. It's an incredible skiff. You are going to love it!


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Interesting about the trim tab indicators. Kevin talked me out of them my build hasn’t started yet but a few of my friends insist I get the indicators. I may have to reconsider🤔


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

The indicators allow you to tell others how to set the boat and forget it if shit goes south and your out of service. Like the wife. Worth it in my mind.


----------



## JSFalcon (Oct 7, 2021)

rovster said:


> Interesting about the trim tab indicators. Kevin talked me out of them my build hasn’t started yet but a few of my friends insist I get the indicators. I may have to reconsider🤔


He talked me out of them too, wish I hadn’t listened to him regarding that lol. I’m sure it’ll be second nature after running them for a while though.


----------



## C_Wheeler (Jan 14, 2014)

I wish I had them on my Vantage too.


----------



## JSFalcon (Oct 7, 2021)

Yes, a Vantage will fit in a standard two car garage! I always remember reading these threads wanting to see pictures of how people have their compartments loaded. Here’s what I have as my setup.
Port - Tackle
Starboard - Safety Gear
Bow - Anchor, throw cushion, drift socks, net, etc. 

Oh, and it catches fish too! I have about 5 hours on it so far, I’ll wait till about 20 then I will post a full review of my build experience, and the boat performance.


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 13, 2020)

JSFalcon said:


> Was able to get the boat out Sunday afternoon when I back into town.
> 
> 1. Trim Tab Switch, should’ve splurged and got the LED indicator. Boat is very tab sensitive, and being able to have a visual indicator where the tabs are would be nice. That’ll be upgrade number one at some point.
> 
> ...



1. I thought I would need them, but so far I think I'm okay. Maybe when at the ramp just to double check they're all the way up.
2. OH MY GOSH. I've got dual Simrad GO7 XSR flush mounted and what a pain in the a$$. I freaking dropped the micro chip trying to reach in to load it. Had to take out two battery trays and all three batteries to find it. Next time I may remove the Simrad from the front.
3. yeah, they're pretty sweet. 

And the console access. I'm a slender guy (6'2" 180lbs) and getting any reasonable access to the console is just crazy... it's super tight. And those double doors (hello masking tape). Yes, it's clean in there, yes, it's an efficient use of space, but more than once I've wanted to cut an access panel in the front. And I've only owned the boat 4 months. LOL.

But really, if that's my only compliant, I'm okay. Super boat, fits our needs perfectly.


----------



## JSFalcon (Oct 7, 2021)

scrapiron said:


> 1. I thought I would need them, but so far I think I'm okay. Maybe when at the ramp just to double check they're all the way up.
> 2. OH MY GOSH. I've got dual Simrad GO7 XSR flush mounted and what a pain in the a$$. I freaking dropped the micro chip trying to reach in to load it. Had to take out two battery trays and all three batteries to find it. Next time I may remove the Simrad from the front.
> 3. yeah, they're pretty sweet.
> 
> ...


I just pulled out the SD card this morning to update my Navionics charts with satellite overlay, it really wasn't too bad to just take out the unit. Just remove the trim piece, and it's only four screws to get the unit out. There was enough slack in the cables to pull out the unit and have access to the card slot. I tried to finagle my arm up through the console to reach it, but I got scared of dropping the chip just like you said and said screw that lol.


----------



## JSFalcon (Oct 7, 2021)

Anyone have any experience with putting liquid rollers on their trailer bunks? I've heard both good and bad opinions. The vantage isn't difficult to unload/load, but at the same time it isn't easy either.


----------



## vantagefish (Jul 16, 2014)

JSFalcon said:


> Anyone have any experience with putting liquid rollers on their trailer bunks? I've heard both good and bad opinions. The vantage isn't difficult to unload/load, but at the same time it isn't easy either.


I do, I recommend it. As stated in every other thread discussing this topic, don’t unstrap until you are backed into the water


----------



## dweave3 (Aug 24, 2011)

JSFalcon said:


> Anyone have any experience with putting liquid rollers on their trailer bunks? I've heard both good and bad opinions. The vantage isn't difficult to unload/load, but at the same time it isn't easy either.


Yes, I used liquid rollers routinely on the vantage. Don't over do it, just enough to get her moving. I use to backdown to put sponsons just in the water, quick release tie my bow line to the wench upright, unhook the strap, pull the quick release knot and give her a good shove and she would float right off. Walk the trailer into the boat or if ramp allows walk her down the dock. Was a good launching boat, hope the EVO is the same way. DW


----------



## War Bird (Jul 6, 2020)

Great looking boat!


----------



## JSFalcon (Oct 7, 2021)

Does anyone know what these tension clips are called? I cant find them for the lift of me lol


----------



## lowcountryreds (Oct 23, 2017)

Congrats! Great boats


----------



## RollTide1000 (Jul 27, 2020)

Awesome boat.

Really interested to read your extended thoughts. I keep falling more and more in love w/ mine.

I don’t think LED trim tabs would helpful on a Vantage. You trim it based on feel, not a static position that is repeatable at specific RPMs, chop, wind, JP posItion, or weight distribution.


----------



## SR_Aces (Jan 7, 2022)

Awesome builds. East Cape is adding a front console behind the jump seat back cushion for access to the back of my SIMRAD GO series to get to the micro SD slots. I feel for anyone trying to get to them any other way.

I fish Taylor County in Florida more than anywhere else and make my own satellite maps for the creeks. Just like the flexibility to have 2 chips installed.


----------



## JSFalcon (Oct 7, 2021)

SR_Aces said:


> Awesome builds. East Cape is adding a front console behind the jump seat back cushion for access to the back of my SIMRAD GO series to get to the micro SD slots. I feel for anyone trying to get to them any other way.
> 
> I fish Taylor County in Florida more than anywhere else and make my own satellite maps for the creeks. Just like the flexibility to have 2 chips installed.


that’s a great idea, definitely share pictures of it when it’s done!


----------



## SR_Aces (Jan 7, 2022)

JSFalcon said:


> that’s a great idea, definitely share pictures of it when it’s done!


I can't type...lol! They are adding a hatch...not a console. Will post build pictures once the process starts. Hoping to get my EVO in late August.

Also putting the Bennett Auto Trim Pro system on it. Will be the first time EC has installed one. 😉


----------



## Tommy1 (Mar 3, 2016)

JSFalcon said:


> I just pulled out the SD card this morning to update my Navionics charts with satellite overlay, it really wasn't too bad to just take out the unit. Just remove the trim piece, and it's only four screws to get the unit out. There was enough slack in the cables to pull out the unit and have access to the card slot. I tried to finagle my arm up through the console to reach it, but I got scared of dropping the chip just like you said and said screw that lol.


You can get a remote 2 card reader for simrad so you don't have to remove the unit to change cards.


----------



## JSFalcon (Oct 7, 2021)

Upgrade number 1:

I switched out the trailer winch that came on the trailer with a 3200 lb 2-speed Fulton winch (overkill yes I know, but let me explain). The smaller winch that came on the trailer was a little difficult for my lovely, but very tiny girlfriend to operate once the boat was over 90% on the trailer. Some of the ramps we use prohibit power loading the boat, so I put something with a little more power on the front for her to use. The low-gear is great for her to be able to crank the boat up the last little bit. Plus the unit has a ratcheting reverse which I’ve found very beneficial when launching the boat with slicked bunks.

Also, I’ve come off the idea of upgrading to the Bennett Auto Trim Pro tab controller, it’s not really needed. I have the tabs dialed on the boat now.


----------



## Kingfisher67 (Jan 11, 2016)

Great idea on the winch! I was on the fence about getting one for our new EVO, think I'll get one now. I'd get rid of the Go series and upgrade to anything. They are prehistoric, especially with a FMT chip. Incredible sales going on for much better machines right now. NSS12 Evo3, MFD-Sonar, Insight Charts - Florida Marine Tracks That's not the new NSS, but it's a huge upgrade.


----------



## dweave3 (Aug 24, 2011)

JSFalcon said:


> Upgrade number 1:
> 
> I switched out the trailer winch that came on the trailer with a 3200 lb 2-speed Fulton winch (overkill yes I know, but let me explain). The smaller winch that came on the trailer was a little difficult from my lovely, but very tiny girlfriend to operate once the boat was over 90% on the trailer. Some of the ramps we use prohibit power loading the boat, so I put something with a little more power on the front for her to use. The low-gear is great for her to be able to crank the boat up the last little bit. Plus the unit has a ratcheting reverse which I’ve found very beneficial when launching the boat with slicked bunks.
> 
> ...


Good upgrade. I upgraded my wench on the EVO as well, not two speed but more capacity. No sense in fighting them.


----------



## JSFalcon (Oct 7, 2021)

Right at about 10 hours so far on the boat. I ran it about 50 miles this past weekend, with an average fuel consumption of 5.5 MPG. On Friday the wind was extremely snotty gusting up to 25 knots at times. Swells picked up to 2-3' for a portion of the run. The Vantage handled it with relative ease, naturally if I had to quarter into the waves we got some spray. But it was a dry ride other than that. With following seas I just kept the bow up, and trimmed it out flat with head-on seas. The seated position you are in near the rear while driving, along with the sharp deadrise in the hull made for a pretty comfortable ride. It was comparable to, if not better than some 20/21' bay boats I've been in. (It's not a 23/24' bay boat though, don't confuse what I'm saying here). The main thing was at no point did I fill unsafe (especially important with my girlfriend in the boat with me) in conditions that many other skiffs would've headed for the boat ramp in. 

My cruising speed is right about 28-30 mph with the Suzuki 90. I'm glad I stuck with this motor over the $4,500 upgrade to the Mercury 115 CT. I can touch 40 mph with the Suzuki 90, and the substantially lower cost along with improved draft are worth it to me, compared to the lack of top end speed I would've had with the Merc 115. My opinion is the proper motor for a regular Vantage hull is the Suzuki 90. You buy a regular vantage to remain sub 9" draft and keep your poling skiff characteristics but gain the rough water capability, speed should be your last worry. If you're after speed, then get the VHP and don't look back. 

This boat just continues to impress me. It's perfect for the way I fish, and have no regrets purchasing it. 

Random Notes:
1. If you're on the fence about a Power-Pole, get it. This is my first boat with a Power-Pole and the functionality of it from docking to fishing is amazing. 
2. I put gas shocks on my compartment lids, and you should too. Especially the front lid with casting platform on it can be pretty heavy. They are worth the money. 
3. Poling platform steps: If you're not sure-footed or on the un-athletic side of things. Have them put two steps on the platform. I have a single step which isn't a problem for me. But I could see how it could be difficult for people to climb up the platform with just a single step. 
4. Cup holders in console: If you're storing your boat outside for any period of time, be sure to request that they run tubing from the cup holder drain to the bilge. If not you'll get some water in your console/battery storage area. Mine doesn't have tubing on the drain, so I'm gonna buy some and run it to the bilge. I store it in the garage so it hasn't been an issue, till it was in a friend's driveway during a rain storm this past weekend. 
5. Do yourself a favor and cut out the buckets in the compartments. I had all my buckets cut out, and the storage is cavernous. I haven't had any issues with anything getting wet either.


----------



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

Congrats on the boat and thanks for the feedback. Just put a deposit on a vantage myself. Stoked


----------



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

What made you go with the blade vs. the pro or sportsman? I know there are some threads out there on the topic but curious if you or East Cape had a more recent perspective, specific to the 8 foot model. Also, from pics it looks like the push pole holder and the power pole are right about the same height, is that right?


----------



## JSFalcon (Oct 7, 2021)

g8rfly said:


> What made you go with the blade vs. the pro or sportsman? I know there are some threads out there on the topic but curious if you or East Cape had a more recent perspective, specific to the 8 foot model. Also, from pics it looks like the push pole holder and the power pole are right about the same height, is that right?


1. Aesthetics, I preferred the clean look of the blade where the fiberglass pole isn't sticking out like the pro or sportsman.
2. It has a soft close system the other two models don't have

The push pole holder is 1-2 inches taller than the power pole. It's removable though, the boat won't fit under the garage door with the push pole holder attached, but it's a simple spin on-off design. It has about 1 inch of clearance below the garage door with the power-pole fully upright. My garage door is roughly 82" high for reference. East Cape will work with you regarding the storage height clearances you need, just be sure to clarify that with them upfront.

Also keep in-mind, if you go with a larger motor (i.e. the merc 115) they will have to build the poling platform about 4" higher, so that could potentially interfere with your clearance heights. @RollTide1000 has the taller platform, and I believe he is still able to fit it underneath a garage door though.


----------



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

Right on thanks. Yeah had the pleasure to meet him here locally recently and ride on his skiff also. Didn't realize it was only 4" height difference but I'll be good there with my current garage. Agree with you on the aesthetics! Likely the direction I'll go. Thanks!


----------



## Naturecoastfly (Mar 26, 2019)

JS and others… are you guys doing anything special for those long trailered drives to support the transom/tilt and trim? 

My skeg sits so low on the trailer Im scraping coming in and out of gas stations/uneven driveways etc. 

I’ve tried the wedge but the skeg still sits super low even with the jack plate all the way up.

I’ve tried a transom saver only to find out this weekend it’s taken a chunk from the bottom of the hull below the drain plug. 

I’m a little sketched out to just tilt the motor higher and not have anything to brace it. Just curious if anyone else had similar experience and found a better solution?


----------



## SR_Aces (Jan 7, 2022)

Naturecoastfly said:


> JS and others… are you guys doing anything special for those long trailered drives to support the transom/tilt and trim?


I understand your frustration. My EVO will probably start very soon. Supposed to get it in October. I already picked up an adjustable transom saver I will initially use. Hope I can get decent clearance. 

Hope you figure out a solution for your setup.


----------



## Naturecoastfly (Mar 26, 2019)

SR_Aces said:


> I understand your frustration. My EVO will probably start very soon. Supposed to get it in October. I already picked up an adjustable transom saver I will initially use. Hope I can get decent clearance.
> 
> Hope you figure out a solution for your setup.


Congrats on the Evo you will love that rig. Maybe it will sit slightly different on the trailer than the vantage does. I’m not worried about “saving the transom” Kevin builds a solid boat. Just want to do everything in my power to protect the lower unit.


----------



## SR_Aces (Jan 7, 2022)

Naturecoastfly said:


> Congrats on the Evo you will love that rig. Maybe it will sit slightly different on the trailer than the vantage does. I’m not worried about “saving the transom” Kevin builds a solid boat. Just want to do everything in my power to protect the lower unit.


Thanks! White hull and cockpit. Whisper gray main deck and console. White rubrail with white Suzuki 90. Getting the X.


----------



## Redtail (May 25, 2021)

Naturecoastfly said:


> JS and others… are you guys doing anything special for those long trailered drives to support the transom/tilt and trim?
> 
> My skeg sits so low on the trailer Im scraping coming in and out of gas stations/uneven driveways etc.
> 
> ...


Kevin mentioned not to use a transom saver, don't remember why. I use a rubber thing that fits on the motors ram you lower the motor and it stays at a 30-45 degree angle, plenty of clearance.


----------



## JSFalcon (Oct 7, 2021)

Amazon.com: Extreme Max 3005.3852 Straight Transom Saver with Roller Mount - 21" to 31" : Automotive


Buy Extreme Max 3005.3852 Straight Transom Saver with Roller Mount - 21" to 31": Automotive - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com





Here is the transom saver that I use. I don't have any issues with clearance related to the bottom of the boat, as it sits on the roller. There are tons of opinions when it comes to using transom savers vs. wedges vs. nothing. My Suzuki owners manual states to use a transom saver when trailering, and I trust the Suzuki engineers more than the other's opinions. I will say if you do use the transom saver, attach a belly strap and a bow eye strap first, then attach the transom saver. This prevents the outboard from becoming the pivot point when you hit a bump on this road, which could lead to premature failure of the trim rams. Loading the transom saver with down pressure prevents full cycle stress reversal. A transom saver also saves you in the very rare case your jackplate breaks (yes it can happen, search for "Atlas Micro Failure" thread).


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 13, 2020)

I got the MotorMate (stainless) when trailering 2 hours or more. It helps keep the engine straight as well, so I use it when going 10 min to the local lake. 

Maybe I should start a new thread on belly straps. I don't use one but have thought about it since I don't have any transform eyes for a strap(s).


----------



## JSFalcon (Oct 7, 2021)

scrapiron said:


> I got the MotorMate (stainless) when trailering 2 hours or more. It helps keep the engine straight as well, so I use it when going 10 min to the local lake.
> 
> Maybe I should start a new thread on belly straps. I don't use one but have thought about it since I don't have any transform eyes for a strap(s).











Kwik-Lok Gunwale Tiedowns | West Marine


Check out our Kwik-Lok Gunwale Tiedowns and more from West Marine!




www.westmarine.com





Here you go @scrapiron the 13' fits the Vantage Ram-Lin trailer.


----------



## Kingfisher67 (Jan 11, 2016)

I just picked up our EVO a few weeks back and I didn't order the tie down either. Kevin actually told me not to get them and just get a strap. The way East Cape hatches open they can open and get damaged while towing if you're not careful to lock the latches.

Amazon.com: AUGO Ratchet Tie Down Straps –4 PK– 15 FT – 2,200 LB Break Strength – Safety Lock S Hooks –for Moving Cargo, Appliances, Lawn Equipment, Motorcycle – Includes 2 Bungee Cords, 4 Soft Loops, Storage Bag : Tools & Home Improvement 

and these..

Amazon.com: Protection Padded Sleeve Straps for Tie Downs by Aerofast. Ratchet Sleeve to Prevenr Damage to Your Boat, Jetski, or Waverunner, 4 x 12 Inches. Pack of 4 - Red : Automotive 

Congrats on your new sled, you're going to love it!!


----------



## Naturecoastfly (Mar 26, 2019)

Screwed up my middle hatch the first weekend while towing! Ripped the bandaid off. Luckily was able the fix with a stainless through bolt. Not sure about the evo but on the vantage they can still flop open with the belly strap so be careful. It’s from the back rest catching so much wind resistance at high speed.


----------



## SR_Aces (Jan 7, 2022)

Naturecoastfly said:


> Screwed up my middle hatch the first weekend while towing! Ripped the bandaid off. Luckily was able the fix with a stainless through bolt. Not sure about the evo but on the vantage they can still flop open with the belly strap so be careful. It’s from the back rest catching so much wind resistance at high speed.


Sorry to hear that. Where was the damage exactly? Was it to the hatch the backrest is bolted to?


----------



## Naturecoastfly (Mar 26, 2019)

Slight damage to the hatch where the bolt stripped out of the hatch and hinge.


----------



## Redtail (May 25, 2021)

Naturecoastfly said:


> Slight damage to the hatch where the bolt stripped out of the hatch and hinge.


Bummer!😕


----------



## JSFalcon (Oct 7, 2021)

Currently have about 50 hours on the boat now. Overall, I'm pleased with the boat. Below are some notes on a few things I've discovered/notes/minor issues:

Prop:
The boat came with a Suzuki 3RX14X23P. Top speed was roughly 39 miles MPH, and a cruise of 5.5 MPG at 26 MPH. The prop didn't handle very well in turns, and had a tendency to blow out very easily. Since then I have switched to a Power Tech 14x21, LNR321P-SF115. Top speed is 37 MPH, cruise of 6.5 MPG at 28 MPG. Holeshot and handling is significantly improved, and I no longer have blowout issues. 

Hull Performance Notes:
It's a sponson boat, so yes it's going to be difficult to maneuver at idle in tight spaces. I came out of a tunnel hull though, so anything is better than that at idle speed maneuvering. The boat seems to ride best at 28+ mph. I've also noticed it's very weight sensitive. Performance is significantly dependent on weight in the boat. When I had three people plus gear in the boat with scalloping gear, compared to two people with just fishing gear the top speed difference was almost 5 MPH, and fuel economy difference of 2 MPG at cruise. Ideal load is two people with 1/2-3/4 full fuel tank. 
If you're going to be carrying a lot of gear/people I would consider upgrading from a 90 HP to a 115 HP outboard. 

Build Quality:
Score: A-
Overall very good, but there are several small things that should have been caught in the build process.

Ugly tape mark in the gelcoat on the keel line. Cosmetic only, but still ugly.
Console grab bar had wrong size machine screw in one of the threaded inserts, wouldn't have noticed if there wasn't a large gap between grab bar mount and console. This caused a significant amount of flex in the grab bar. (warrantied)
Bad gemlux latch installed, locking mechanism had to be replaced. Locking mechanism never worked from factory. (warrantied)
Cup holder in console doesn't have drain tube attached to nipple fitting, drains straight to console floor instead of routing to the bilge. (I just keep a large cup in the holder to catch rain fall)
Trailer winch installed severely off-center. (Easy fix though, especially since I replaced the winch with a large Fulton winch.)
Small chip on the bulkhead lip. (Another easy fix, just had to sand down the open edge of the bulkhead)
Minn Kota Heading sensor was not installed, not allowing use of the jog feature on spot-lock. (It will be an easy install when I get to it, but still would've like this to be installed at factory or at least asked if I wanted it installed)

Customer Service:
Score: A+
If I was unable to resolve an issue mentioned above on my own, or needed a replacement/warranty part it was a easy call to the East Cape Shop. A replacement part would be sent to me within the day, and Adam or one of his guys would call me within the day to help with a path forward to resolve the issue. Easily the best customer service experience I've ever had in my boat ownership lifetime. 

Fishability:
The boat is just straight fishy. It's an extremely functional platform. My real world draft is 8-9" with a fishing load. It's a breeze to launch/load the boat on the trailer. Boat fished 2-3 people well, anymore and it'd be too crowded. 

I just finished up a stay in Cape San Blas last week for a scalloping trip, and I took it 5 miles offshore this past Friday on a calm day. Hopefully heading to Delacroix this fall. The versatility of the Vantage can't be overstated.


----------



## SR_Aces (Jan 7, 2022)

[QUOTE="JSFalcon, post: 1002757, member: 

Minn Kota Heading sensor was not installed, not allowing use of the jog feature on spot-lock. (It will be an easy install when I get to it, but still would've like this to be installed at factory or at least asked if I wanted it installed)

Customer Service:
Score: A+
If [/QUOTE]

I noticed in a lot of boats built did not have the heading sensor puck installed. I'll assume that wasn't discussed. My EVO X should be coming out of the mold this week. I configured mine with Adam to have a small welded tab on the port rear corner of the pedestal and mount the heading puck with wiring through the pedestal. My anchor light puck is same position on the starboard side.

Hoping to take delivery next month!


----------



## Kingfisher67 (Jan 11, 2016)

The heading sensors are all back ordered. There should have been paperwork in your "box" of paperwork with a flyer from MinnKota in it. You scan it with your phone and fill out some info and they will send the sensor to you in the mail. No fault of Eastcape. I'm still waiting on mine.


----------



## JSFalcon (Oct 7, 2021)

Kingfisher67 said:


> The heading sensors are all back ordered. There should have been paperwork in your "box" of paperwork with a flyer from MinnKota in it. You scan it with your phone and fill out some info and they will send the sensor to you in the mail. No fault of Eastcape. I'm still waiting on mine.


Maybe for you. However, I received my heading sensor with my trolling motor when I picked up my boat at the shop. It just wasn’t installed.


----------



## SR_Aces (Jan 7, 2022)

I am providing my trolling motor and it came with the heading sensor.


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Kingfisher67 said:


> The heading sensors are all back ordered. There should have been paperwork in your "box" of paperwork with a flyer from MinnKota in it. You scan it with your phone and fill out some info and they will send the sensor to you in the mail. No fault of Eastcape. I'm still waiting on mine.


Haha I didn’t even know what a heading sensor was but yes I have that note in my Minn kota paperwork that it is not available due to supply chain. Now I need to look into yet another thing to learn. Thanks fellas….sheesh!🤣


----------



## Adrian Carreras vh (11 mo ago)

Hey guys my vantage just came out of the mold! Hoping to take delivery some time in November.


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

JSFalcon said:


> Currently have about 50 hours on the boat now. Overall, I'm pleased with the boat. Below are some notes on a few things I've discovered/notes/minor issues:
> 
> Prop:
> The boat came with a Suzuki 3RX14X23P. Top speed was roughly 39 miles MPH, and a cruise of 5.5 MPG at 26 MPH. The prop didn't handle very well in turns, and had a tendency to blow out very easily. Since then I have switched to a Power Tech 14x21, LNR321P-SF115. Top speed is 37 MPH, cruise of 6.5 MPG at 28 MPG. Holeshot and handling is significantly improved, and I no longer have blowout issues.
> ...


I just wanted to mention that any slips from East Cape regarding gel coat would definitely be covered. My boat had a sag in the console when I picked it up. It was VERY subtle but Kevin insisted they fix it. I was in a hurry so I took a rain check. 

Most of these issues were from products we do not manufacturer, such as Gemlux and Ramlin. However, we will always advocate for our customers in these cases, and we work with suppliers that stand by their products.

Lastly, on the heading sensors, we have only ever had a few people request these be installed. They are generally ugly and clutter the deck. Point taken though. I will start proactively asking customers if, and where, they'd like these installed.

We have since implemented a new QC program to avoid any of these slip ups from leaving the shop, but we are human, and mistakes will happen. As always, East Cape will always make them right if/when they do!


I know you are happy with your boat, and I really appreciate you sharing your experience with East Cape! I only responded so we can set expectations for future customers and to let you know that we are always willing to listen to ways we can improve.


----------



## JSFalcon (Oct 7, 2021)

Renegade said:


> I just wanted to mention that any slips from East Cape regarding gel coat would definitely be covered. My boat had a sag in the console when I picked it up. It was VERY subtle but Kevin insisted they fix it. I was in a hurry so I took a rain check.
> 
> Most of these issues were from products we do not manufacturer, such as Gemlux and Ramlin. However, we will always advocate for our customers in these cases, and we work with suppliers that stand by their products.
> 
> ...


No offense taken at all Josh! Continuous improvement requires honest feedback from both the customer and builder, that’s all my intent is with this thread along with reference points for future owners. Love the boat and love East Cape!


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Renegade said:


> I just wanted to mention that any slips from East Cape regarding gel coat would definitely be covered. My boat had a sag in the console when I picked it up. It was VERY subtle but Kevin insisted they fix it. I was in a hurry so I took a rain check.
> 
> Most of these issues were from products we do not manufacturer, such as Gemlux and Ramlin. However, we will always advocate for our customers in these cases, and we work with suppliers that stand by their products.
> 
> ...


I can personally attest to this. I just picked up my Evo and I got a call from Adam before pickup that there was a run in the paint right in the middle of the console. They offered me 2 solutions either repaint and wait longer or place an additional rod holder over the area and come get her. I did that and couldn’t be happier but I appreciate how forward they were with me with the situation.


----------



## Adrian Carreras vh (11 mo ago)




----------



## Adrian Carreras vh (11 mo ago)

Should be picking up my vantage this week.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Renegade said:


> I just wanted to mention that any slips from East Cape regarding gel coat would definitely be covered. My boat had a sag in the console when I picked it up. It was VERY subtle but Kevin insisted they fix it. I was in a hurry so I took a rain check.
> 
> Most of these issues were from products we do not manufacturer, such as Gemlux and Ramlin. However, we will always advocate for our customers in these cases, and we work with suppliers that stand by their products.
> I’ve never owned an E C boat
> ...


----------



## Adrian Carreras vh (11 mo ago)

I just picked up my new vantage last week and i can say that the boat rides extremely well in ruff seas in the true 1 1/2 ft to 2ft biscayne bay chop. Most people who fish biscayne know what im talking about. The boat drives and turns amazing. I cant thank the guys from east cape enough for building an amazing boat. Anyone else have a vantage in Miami?


----------

